# ACS Skills assessment payment from India



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi All,

I am going to apply for skills assessment very soon.
I have docs ready but sorting out payment part.

I heard if we use HDFC debit card then there is going to be charge for doing international transaction.
OR should i try forex card which is cheap and costs 125 rs for issuing.


Hope to get reply from seniors soon.. 

Thanks 
VVP


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

any indian card used would attract 3.25% forex charge plus 12.37% service tax on top of that charge... there is no way out unless you have some corporate credit card


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to apply for skills assessment very soon.
> I have docs ready but sorting out payment part.
> ...


Forex card is better, extra fee and charges are comparatively less than CC or debit card. Did you check with banks if they are offering it?

Amit


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

HI,
Yeah I will ask HDFC bank tomorrow.
Although i have a Amex corporate credit card, they aslo charge 3.5% + tax
Anyway i will update after asking banks tomorrow.
Thanks for replies.
VVP


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

vishnuvpotty said:


> HI,
> Yeah I will ask HDFC bank tomorrow.
> Although i have a Amex corporate credit card, they aslo charge 3.5% + tax
> Anyway i will update after asking banks tomorrow.
> ...


I paid it using my ICICI bank international credit card.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

kan411027 said:


> I paid it using my ICICI bank international credit card.


Was there no transaction charges deducted when you paid through international debit card?

I asked HDFC. They said only if i am travelling they will provide the card itseems.
Damn them!!! 

Anyother options buddies?
Or should pay with credit card?


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Buddies,

I applied for ACS assessment. I used my credit card only since banks asked for Visa copy .. 

Thanks a lot to those who helped me to complete this stage.. 

Thanks,
VVP


----------

